# Merry Christmas Everyone



## Greenfinger2 (23 Dec 2016)

Hi All Merry Christmas and happy new year to all at UKaps hope everyone has a great 2017


----------



## foxfish (23 Dec 2016)

Why thank you Sir and a very happy Christmas to you and all


----------



## Nelson (23 Dec 2016)

Bah humbug .


----------



## foxfish (23 Dec 2016)

We have a big kids party in our garden tomorrow, expecting around 100 people during the afternoon.
I managed a nice last minute 'add on' to our garden decorations in the form of 6 x 8' tall Christmas trees from B&Q ... retail @ £140 cost £3.00 
I have even grown a real beard this year...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Dec 2016)

foxfish said:


> We have a big kids party in our garden tomorrow, expecting around 100 people during the afternoon.
> I managed a nice last minute 'add on' to our garden decorations in the form of 6 x 8' tall Christmas trees from B&Q ... retail @ £140 cost £3.00
> I have even grown a real beard this year...




Hi Foxfish, Wish I could be there.Nice bargain on the Christmas tree  Have a great party mate


----------



## foxfish (23 Dec 2016)

I couldn't get the pic to upload before my time ran out......


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Dec 2016)

Hi Foxfish, Thats one wicked beard congrats


----------



## Martin in Holland (24 Dec 2016)

Thank you, also from me the best wishes to you and all members of Ukaps.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Dec 2016)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and a great 2017!
All the best hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas to all at UKaps from me as well...

Maybe we could also use this thread to post what presents we got


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Xmas everyone  hope you had lots of goodies under the tree 

Santa was generous, there was a large box under the tree for me with an Eheim Pro 3 600T filter


----------



## cooling (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas to you all .
Santa left "Takashi Amano NA Complete Works Book"


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Dec 2016)




----------



## Nelson (25 Dec 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Maybe we could also use this thread to post what presents we got


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Dec 2016)

Nelson said:


> View attachment 96299 View attachment 96300




 Neil I want to see you wearing that when we all meet up again 

Father Christmas left me £50 As he did not know what I needed for my next scape

Got the Wife a new bag and belt She's over the moon. Now the Hoover works again


----------



## Nelson (25 Dec 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Got the Wife a new bag and belt She's over the moon. Now the Hoover works again


.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Dec 2016)

Haha...nice luminescent green sling shot

I got this, all the way from the US (can't seem to find an English version in Europe)...




Quick peek inside...


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Dec 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> I got this, all the way from the US


Only Amazon.com for English edition it seems, great book


----------



## gareth777 (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas all !!! Hope santa spoiled you all !! Heres my little collection from today


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Dec 2016)




----------

